# Lexels driver compilation



## Lexel (Jan 2, 2019)

*DD+7135 drivers:*

*12/15mm*










new for 2 S eliminating AMC7135 dedicated indicator resistor and pad
2 channel (Narsil with indicator)





3 channel (mainly Bistro HD)






Oslon Black






*17-19mm





20mm
*
new 1S/2S combination from my LX driver





C8F 21700





Oslon Black flat with P-FET






*20,5mm Astrolux S42
*






*21mm* (discontinued)





*Skilhunt H03*






*20-22mm* 

(discontinued)





new version with 1S 3 channel AMC and 2S dual MOSFET






*24-30mm
*
v3.1 with a little bugfix (1S only now, 2S new one)





new 2S version
without AMC for 2S, also added two switchLED support
Programming port (under development curently have v2.0 and 3.0 available)






*28-33.5mm *

small current FET 1-4S






*38,5mm Cuoroi D01
*






*42mm* 

TN42 2S/2P DD (discontinued AMC problem at 2S)






*46mm* 

2S/2P MT03
new enhanced version no more AMC7135





3 step filtering to get the rininging from PWM under control







*47,5mm *

Astrolux MF01 (discontinues AMC problem at 2S)





*
BLF Q8*





*

Buck drivers:

*

Input 6 to 25V
Output 6-20V 1-8A as requested
The input and output voltage difference defines the switching frequency so they get set for your light individually


I have calculations for various inputs/outputs

*20mm* 

for Convoy L2 or similar






*22mm * 

new more efficient MOSFET and minor changes






*23mm*

for Klarus XT11/12GT running 2 18350s for Oslon 1mm & 2mm² or other 3V LED including Black flat






*30mm
*
new for Convoy L6 more efficient MOSFET






*30-33.5mm* 

Lumintop SD75 8A 2-4S buck






*42mm* 

TN42 XHP35




new version up to 8A also for TN40S mods with XHP35s






Niwalker BK-FA30 v2






*47,5mm* 

MF02 XHP35






new version *MF02/04S* 12V up to 8A






46 mm MT07 / MT07S / MT09R(XHP35)
new version up to 8A





*
Dual Buck 46/47,5mm 4S/1P or 2S/2P*

MF01 v2 3S 13A dual Buck driver with new MOSFET and now single sided
should fit MT03 as well trimmed to 46mm






Acebeam K65 latest gen with programming port(under development waiting on boards)







BLF GigaThrower driver
XHP70.2 or Oslon Black Flat up to 8A





as the marketplace needs to pay I can not start any sale here on CPF


----------



## id30209 (Jan 13, 2019)

Where can i get some more info about “how to”? I’m very interested in 14mm and 17mm versions


----------

